
Handwriting synthesis with recurrent neural networks: Browser demo in JavaScript - hardmaru
https://seanvasquez.com/handwriting-generation/
======
hardmaru
GitHub link (while the TF implementation was done in 2018, the browser demo
seems to have been created this year in 2020)

[https://github.com/sjvasquez/handwriting-
synthesis](https://github.com/sjvasquez/handwriting-synthesis)

